
AI and the Future of Civilization: A Conversation With Stephen Wolfram - oori
https://edge.org/conversation/stephen_wolfram-ai-the-future-of-civilization
======
oori
quote: "What makes us different from all these things? What makes us different
is the particulars of our history, which gives us our notions of purpose and
goals. That's a long way of saying when we have the box on the desk that
thinks as well as any brain does, the thing it doesn't have, intrinsically, is
the goals and purposes that we have. Those are defined by our particulars—our
particular biology, our particular psychology, our particular cultural
history."

